
Bezos Just Gave a Private Talk in New York. From Utopian Space Colonies To - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-blue-origin-wings-club-presentation-transcript-2019-2
======
avmich
> My friends who want to move to Mars? I say, "Do me a favor, go live on the
> top of Mount Everest for a year first, and see if you like it — because it's
> a garden paradise compared to Mars."

I wonder if that's the best we have for arguments against flying to Mars :( .
I understand the talk could be simplified, but
[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/08/why-explore-
space.html](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/08/why-explore-space.html) still
holds valid reasons to me.

